# Daniel Radcliffe says he is rooting against the Patriots in Super Bowl...



## Pickle Dick (Jan 27, 2019)

> Actor Daniel Radcliffe said he is rooting against the New England Patriots in the Super Bowl, citing quarterback Tom Brady’s connections to President Trump.
> 
> The “Harry Potter” star told Variety that he's backing the Los Angeles Rams in the big game.
> 
> ...



TL;DR anyone that has connections to, friends of, or even supports Trump is bad


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 27, 2019)

Still crusading against _He-who-shall-not-be-named_, I see...


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m not trying to be flippant but who cares what this English guy thinks about a football team in the states?


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 27, 2019)

Eh, he's not rooting for the pats, I don't care if it's the colors of jerseys, orange man bad, team name or the square you got in a pool. That's good, Tom Brady has gay aids and should lose.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jan 27, 2019)

Hortator said:


> I’m not trying to be flippant but who cares what this English guy thinks about a football team in the states?



To be fair the NFL has wasted millions trying to get bongs to care about handegg.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jan 27, 2019)

The reasons to hate the Patriots are getting even more petty. More please.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Jan 27, 2019)

So an English actor who is also Jewish doesn’t like Trump. I’m shocked, stunned even.


----------



## Steep Stepper (Jan 27, 2019)

Americas own political universe is always fun to watch unfold as a non American, massive fits are thrown over the most petty shit lol


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 27, 2019)

User names must be unique said:


> To be fair the NFL has wasted millions trying to get bongs to care about handegg.


Harry potter to own the new london NFL team confirmed.


----------



## morbidly-obese-steven (Jan 27, 2019)

Another millionaire actor trying to woke their way back to being relevant in 2019, I see?


----------



## Clop (Jan 27, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> >celebrity
> >handegg
> >drumpf
> 
> ...



You forgot >harry potter
because let's not kid ourselves, hundreds of actors are rooting for specific teams because of their politics, but this one is special because he's part of that only book (by proxy) anyone ever apparently reads.

No American news article is complete without it these days.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't care about the opinions of a redcoat.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 27, 2019)

BE IN A DIFFERENT MOVIE

Okay that doesn't totally work but...he basically is famous for one movie series he did 10 years ago.

Personally I want to know what Jake Lloyd thinks about dumb shit like this. That would be wizard.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jan 27, 2019)

So... Slow Sunday, then?


----------



## Terrorist (Jan 27, 2019)

tom brady should be shamed for a different, far more heinous crime: being ir*sh


----------



## Emerald Queen (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah but who cares what Harry Potter has to say? His relevancy vanished as soon as the last film was released


----------



## Boxy Brown (Jan 27, 2019)

wtf I love Trump now

go pats


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 27, 2019)

How about just not liking him for the fact that the patriots keep winning?


----------



## Wallace (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## SelmaHendersen (Jan 27, 2019)

Why should we care what a sodomite thinks?

*Daniel Radcliffe: No Big Deal If Men Date Transgendered Women*


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 27, 2019)

Nobody cares what some faggot bong thinks about American football.



Spoiler: Espeically not the kind of faggot who'd do this


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 27, 2019)

lol he should fuck his own asshole with a magic wand for backing the rams


----------



## Jimboree (Jan 27, 2019)

What a letdown. I was hoping he would be rooting against the super bowl altogether for being a scripted event


----------



## J A N D E K (Jan 28, 2019)

Pickle Dick said:


> TL;DR anyone that has connections to, friends of, or even supports Trump is bad


Orange fan bad


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 28, 2019)

SelmaHendersen said:


> Why should we care what a sodomite thinks?
> 
> *Daniel Radcliffe: No Big Deal If Men Date Transgendered Women*


So...which one of those two has the biggest wand, ya think?


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 28, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> BE IN A DIFFERENT MOVIE
> 
> Okay that doesn't totally work but...he basically is famous for one movie series he did 10 years ago.
> 
> Personally I want to know what Jake Lloyd thinks about dumb shit like this. That would be wizard.



What about that one where he's a farting corpse?

But yeah, hate the Patriots for being cheating arrogant fucks, not for their political beliefs. That's like hating Millwall for being advocates for anarchy (not that they'd care).


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 28, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> What about that one where he's a farting corpse?
> 
> But yeah, hate the Patriots for being cheating arrogant fucks, not for their political beliefs. That's like hating Millwall for being advocates for anarchy (not that they'd care).


Lol what'd the patriots do this time? Change the laws of physics to make the ideal gas law work the same way it always has?  Hell, the pats suffered from fake news and tds (Tom Derangement Syndrome) before trump, so at least they're familiar with everyone abandoning their brain to hate on someone they don't like.

The patriots cheat the same way trump colluded with the russians.  Only in some spastic's heads, unfortunately the press is included in this group of spastics.


----------



## Zaragoza (Jan 31, 2019)

Jimboree said:


> What a letdown. I was hoping he would be rooting against the super bowl altogether for being a scripted event


Wait, so you're telling me football isn't real?!


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 31, 2019)

Don't root for the Patriots anyway. Patriots are autistic sacks of shit that know how to work the system to their advantage.

Don't support these fucks.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 31, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Don't root for the Patriots anyway. Patriots are autistic sacks of shit that know how to work the system to their advantage.
> 
> Don't support these fucks.


Yeah, the team that's smart enough to play within the rules and get themselves an advantage shouldn't win! Only the team with the biggest dumbest guys to run forward should win!

They win by getting more points than their opponents.  Not their fault most coaches are apparently really fucking stupid.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 31, 2019)

I love how if you have any feeling towards trump that isn't outright hate, you get a fucking lynch mob. /sneed


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Feb 4, 2019)

I guess David Ratcliffe did some "Reeee" now then the Patriots won.


----------



## BentCopper (Feb 4, 2019)

He's culturally transitioned in to an American at this point. In England you are pretty much born in to your team allegiance, and if your team is not in the final- 9 times out of 10 you dont fucking watch it. You don't 'root for anybody.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 4, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I guess David Ratcliffe did some "Reeee" now then the Patriots won.


Most likely he has no interest in the sport and he was just taking an opportunity to virtue signal.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 5, 2019)

Haha Harry Potter's rams got rammed.


----------



## deodorant (Feb 5, 2019)

Daniel Radcliffe has always stricken me as this sort of person. Would probably be hard not to be when living in such close proximity to J.K.R.

Shame too, I actually kind of liked him in the movie where he plays a shitting corpse.


----------

